# climbing stand,backpack,bow How do you carry it all IN?



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm new to deer hunting and have just been doing alot of reading on the forums. I have a back pack with what most guys have suggested to carry. I also have a climbing tree stand and bow. I can't leave my stand in the woods and have it stolen but packing it all in is a real problem for us seniors. Any suggestions??


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*I do it*

I use an API, I bungee the backpack to it.Tightly no noise or jiggle.My climber has shoulder straps.I wear it in both hands free,to carry bow.


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a lonewolf alpha hang-on and climbing sticks, I use bungee cords and straps to secure by back packand two fanny packs to the stand. my whole setup is about 25-30 lbs. Last friday even strapped my doe to the stand and carried her out after dark.


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

i asked myself the same question 10 days before bow season, then saw that SUMMIT stands sells accessories, and in thiere line up, they have cleverly made UNIVERSAL FITTING pouches that snap onto your stand, 1 for each side, so i got a pair, and packed all my stuff into them, now, NO BACKPACK!!!

here is a list of items i was able to pack into one of them to give you an idea of what they can carry
full sized binos and harness, 3 tree steps for hanging gear on in the tree, grunt call, big bottle of gatoraid, ski rope hande and 6ft of rope, 2 sandwiches, jerkey, safty harness, and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!!


----------



## Karl S (Mar 29, 2003)

I use a fanny pack and swing it around to the front while I'm walking (so I guess it's a belly pack!) It easily fits everything I need and doesn't get in the way while I have my Summit Viper on my back. I usually turn it around to my backside when I go up the tree because it gets in the way a bit (or maybe the beer gut is what's in the way!)


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am getting too old for all that!!!!!!!! And too heavy for some of the light stuff!!!!

I put everything on a cart and pull in. I then hide cart. If I can I leave stand in woods.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Karl S said:


> *I use a fanny pack and swing it around to the front while I'm walking (so I guess it's a belly pack!) It easily fits everything I need and doesn't get in the way while I have my Summit Viper on my back. I usually turn it around to my backside when I go up the tree because it gets in the way a bit (or maybe the beer gut is what's in the way!) *


Same here Karl......


----------



## scooters_lures (Aug 31, 2003)

Sounds like you have everything you need already. If your backpack has detachable straps your all set. I had this problem last year and this is what i did. I went to wal-mart and bought a backpack for 12.00. Next thing i did is got rid of the back staps that came with my stand and when my stand was together in the travel stage i put the backpack where i would be standing and the in fed the strap through the bottom part of my stand. I reattach the back pack and throw on my back. The backpack straps are tightened and the backpack is to thick to go through the slots on the stand. Hope this helps. I 'm trying to attach some pics to help....................


----------



## scooters_lures (Aug 31, 2003)

This one might be better


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Either strap the pack on or hold the bow in one hand the pack in the other, then strap the stand to my back and use a Tikka Headlamp. If i shoot a deer back in the woods. Ill move al my gear up 50 yards at a time then drag the deer. And repeat till im out of the woods.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a back pack that has a place in it for my bow with quiver attached. That takes care of the back pack and bow and leaves me one hand for my treestand and one for myself.

The area that I hunt in very very steep and rough and the odds of walking up on a nice buck are slim to none..... its hard to climb straight up and do it quietly....LOL
Its also nice when I get in my treestand I just pull up my pack with the bow attached.


----------

